# Husky 60 Gal. Need Capcitors for Motor Model: BTM56RB34D3.7M



## evanah64

Picked up a used 60 gal air compressor to later find the start and run capacitors are missing. Tried Grainger but they were unable to locate the model numbers for the capacitors, only the motor. It's a pretty common motor so thought I'd try to get lucky and see if any of you happen to have it and can provide the info on both the start and run capacitor. The motor seems to be used on both Husky (what I have) and Kobalt compressors and I'm sure others. Only other option is going to the big box and see if they will let me unscrew the plastic covers to look myself. Thanks for your help.

Motor Info:
Part: BT198FA.00-M (E105430)
Model: BTM56RB34D3.7M
HP: SPL
RPM: 3450
PH:1 Hz:60
Volts: 230
AMB: 40C
FR: 56
Duty: CONT.
S.F.: 1.0
INS.CL.: F
F.L.A.: 17.2
BRG Ball 6203RZ
Non-Reversible


----------



## stevon

evanah64,

I'm looking into the parts you need. replacement caps may or may not solve the motor issue though. This is a listed 3.7 hp motor but at 17.2 amps it is closer to 4HP depending on efficiency rating. HP in electric motors is confusing, the only way to measure the A/C electric motor HP output is to calculate the amps drawn against what is called the power factor, in A/C inductive loads, usually .8 or .82 for standard A/C electric motors. In previous days motor HP was used as a marketing term ignoring physics and reality. Technically you can pull 5HP from a 2HP listed motor until the windings overheat. this would pull 22 amps or so or stall the motor and eventually trip your circuit breaker or flame out the motor hence the overheat protector breaker on the motor. I'll let you know what I find
Motor new is only $200 on ebay https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-7HP-COMP...8FA-00-M-E105430-BTM56RB34D3-7M-/192762491063 

Stephen



evanah64 said:


> Picked up a used 60 gal air compressor to later find the start and run capacitors are missing. Tried Grainger but they were unable to locate the model numbers for the capacitors, only the motor. It's a pretty common motor so thought I'd try to get lucky and see if any of you happen to have it and can provide the info on both the start and run capacitor. The motor seems to be used on both Husky (what I have) and Kobalt compressors and I'm sure others. Only other option is going to the big box and see if they will let me unscrew the plastic covers to look myself. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Motor Info:
> Part: BT198FA.00-M (E105430)
> Model: BTM56RB34D3.7M
> HP: SPL
> RPM: 3450
> PH:1 Hz:60
> Volts: 230
> AMB: 40C
> FR: 56
> Duty: CONT.
> S.F.: 1.0
> INS.CL.: F
> F.L.A.: 17.2
> BRG Ball 6203RZ
> Non-Reversible


----------



## evanah64

Thank you for the response. I believe I found the part #'s on HD's site as Start E106007 and Run E106008. The Start listed specifically for Husky I found on a few sites for $60 but far as I can tell it is a 150UF 205 VAC. I found one with that same rating and looks to be approximate physical dimensions on Graingers site for $20. If it's the right UF and VAC is there any risk if its not the exact physical size?



I cant find any photos of the Run so I'm unsure what the specifications are to look that up on Grainger.


To your point the motor itself is $200-$250 depending on where you look so if the grainger parts wont work I might just go that route as the capacitor covers are missing as well. Those things show as $30 a piece which is crazy for what they are. No real risk of anyone coming into contact with these so I'm not sure I'll even worry about the covers.


----------



## stevon

evanah64,

If values for UF are the same, the voltage can be same or higher, you should be fine. Don't get hung up on the brand "Husky" the caps and the motor are common parts on thousands of machines. You are looking for a specific cap for a common design motor. the physical dimensions would be a minor concern only if you plan to use the same covers. You can use a different physical size and insulate any open contacts that would work too. Covers are for potential physical abuse damage and to keep fingers from touching the electrical connections. A tie wrap, cut plastic bottle and duct tape would be ugly but would work for the safety part.



evanah64 said:


> Thank you for the response. I believe I found the part #'s on HD's site as Start E106007 and Run E106008. The Start listed specifically for Husky I found on a few sites for $60 but far as I can tell it is a 150UF 205 VAC. I found one with that same rating and looks to be approximate physical dimensions on Graingers site for $20. If it's the right UF and VAC is there any risk if its not the exact physical size?
> 
> 
> 
> I cant find any photos of the Run so I'm unsure what the specifications are to look that up on Grainger.
> 
> 
> To your point the motor itself is $200-$250 depending on where you look so if the grainger parts wont work I might just go that route as the capacitor covers are missing as well. Those things show as $30 a piece which is crazy for what they are. No real risk of anyone coming into contact with these so I'm not sure I'll even worry about the covers.


----------



## stevon

evanah64,

I got an answer from Pacific Compressors:

"The only info I could find was an old listing for that model # pump with no p/n’s for the cap’s.
Start MFD is 704 and the run MFD is 15
That is all the info I have.
Thanks,
Cary"

704UF seems too high for a 3HP start capacitor, Cary must have the wrong info. picture of part# E106007 shows 150 UF


----------



## evanah64

Ended up stopping by HD. They were nice enough to let me open up the floor model and take some photos.


Start:
150 UF, 250 VAC


Run:
25UF +/-5 %, 450 VAC


----------



## stevon

evanah64,

I'm glad you got an answer, nice of them to let you take apart a retail product. The values of 150UF start and 15 to 25UF run seem right and now you know what you need, next its just price and shipping costs. Make sure you get the right voltage rating 450 volt on the run cap and 250 volt or more on the start cap

Stephen



evanah64 said:


> Ended up stopping by HD. They were nice enough to let me open up the floor model and take some photos.
> 
> 
> Start:
> 150 UF, 250 VAC
> 
> 
> Run:
> 25UF +/-5 %, 450 VAC


----------

